# Ingersoll Valiant Swiss Made



## Bones (Sep 28, 2013)

Can anyone tell me when these watches were made please?








<img src=]http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5548/10037156385_a98a208e7f.jpg' alt='10037156385_a98a208e7f.jpg'> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10037156385/" rel="external nofollow">Ingersoll Valiants[/URL] by ashleybones, on Flickr

Did a quick search on interweb and found nothing definitive, so hoping the experts will enlighten.

Apparently there is an example of a Valiant in the British Museum and that is dated as 1960. I would have thought that was probably towards the end of the production?

As you can see, I have two slightly different examples; one is 'as is', the other has been serviced. Both are fully functioning and keep pretty good time for pin-lever movements.


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

1940,s would be my guess, good looking watches still quite a few around which is testament to their simple but robust build.


----------



## Bones (Sep 28, 2013)

Yes, I would have guessed at 40s to early 50s, when quality watches were difficult to get in UK.

Still a perfectly wearable watch and keeps amazing time despite 'no jewels'. Having said that, ORIS have produced some amazingly accurate 'low jewel' and 'no jewel' watches. I have a 7 jewel Date Pointer that gains only 10 secs a day.


----------

